# Groups like the mighty handful or les six?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew of groups of composers like these two, and tried searching but didn't know if there was a technical term for such groups? While I'm at it I May as well ask if anyone knows of other countries groups?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s at least the "New England/Boston Six" Group (Amy Beach, Chadwick, MacDowell, Paine, Foote, Parker .... ). But the term was coined afterwards http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_New_England_School

And of course the Darmstadt School, but a rather fluent concept http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darmstadt_School


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, there was the New England School of composers in the late 19th century, sometimes (according to Wiki) called the "Boston Six", including Paine, Chadwick, Beach, and MacDowell. This was really the first mature group of American composers, although the first truly world-class composer from the US was Ives, in my opinion.

There's also La jeune France, a group that was roughly opposed to the Neoclassicism of Les Six as well as serialism, the most famous two members of which were André Jolivet and Olivier Messiaen.

Finally, Japan had the Jikken Kōbō, a group of composers and artists dedicated to the avant-garde. Composers Tōru Takemitsu and Joji Yuasa were among them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

There was a pretty distinct crowd in Michigan for awhile. Mumma, Reynolds, Behrman, Ashley and the like. Sonic Arts Union. Some pretty sweet stuff came out of that group.

Composers in New York around the same time (early sixties) were often divided into uptown and downtown, though that was much less cohesive.

More cohesive were the Fluxus folks. Now that was a group! Maciunas, Brecht, Ono, Paik, Higgens. Heady times.

Electronic music studios have had more or less cohesive groups from time to time. The most prominent, probably, was the earliest, the GRM in Paris.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

what about the "ultramodernists"? Ruth Crawford Seeger, Dane Rudhyar, Henry Cowell, Carl Ruggles, Leo Ornstein, Antheil... but I don't know if they really were a group.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Historically lumped together, and an affinity group if not an actual movement,
THE FIVE. (lol.) Russian 'nationalist' composers.... here is the first paragraph from the linked article below.
The Five, also known as The Mighty Handful (Russian: Могучая кучка, Moguchaya kuchka), The Balakirev Circle, and The New Russian School, refers to a circle of composers who met in Saint Petersburg, Russia, in the years 1856-1870: Mily Balakirev (the leader), César Cui, Modest Mussorgsky, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and Alexander Borodin. The group had the aim of producing a specifically Russian kind of art music, rather than one that imitated older European music or relied on European-style conservatory training. In a sense, they were a branch of the Romantic Nationalist movement in Russia, sharing similar artistic goals with the Abramtsevo Colony and Russian Revival.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Five_%28composers%29


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Also the Boston School with Arthur Berger, Irving Fine, Lukas Foss, Alexei Haieff, Harold Shapero and Claudio Spies.

Best regards, Dr


----------

